# Stable yards in Bristol



## Just V (28 March 2018)

Hi Peeps

Hope you can help?

Im desperately looking for a yard to move my retired TB to in Bristol. Shes currently just outside chippenham which is costing me a fortune in livery, fuel costs and my time.

I dont need glitz and glam, just a decent sized stable, and all year turn out. Small yard preferred, ideally with no kids, my girl has become hyper sensitive to noise in her old age.

I feel like ive looked everywhere around pucklechurch, bitton, oldland, wick, westerleigh, chipping sodbury and winterbourne and im getting nowhere fast.

Any help or suggestions appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Double_choc_lab (28 March 2018)

Have you tried Kathy Hooper in Abson.  I saw on Facebook today that she had three spaces available.  Think she does assisted DIY.  Not sure about children though.


----------



## Just V (28 March 2018)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Have you tried Kathy Hooper in Abson.  I saw on Facebook today that she had three spaces available.  Think she does assisted DIY.  Not sure about children though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ive been to her yard before her grazing is very poor, only lasted a month there and had to move


----------



## Hormonal Filly (30 May 2018)

Just V said:



			Hi Peeps

Hope you can help?

Im desperately looking for a yard to move my retired TB to in Bristol. Shes currently just outside chippenham which is costing me a fortune in livery, fuel costs and my time.

I dont need glitz and glam, just a decent sized stable, and all year turn out. Small yard preferred, ideally with no kids, my girl has become hyper sensitive to noise in her old age.

I feel like ive looked everywhere around pucklechurch, bitton, oldland, wick, westerleigh, chipping sodbury and winterbourne and im getting nowhere fast.

Any help or suggestions appreciated

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

We have space in Bitton.. all year turnout. Stable, Arena. very good grazing. £150 PCM


----------



## leos_charm (28 December 2018)

Hi , did you find anywhere?


----------



## Horsecrazy721 (14 May 2019)

leos_charm said:



			Hi , did you find anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend moving to the area, do you know of somewhere with livery spaces?

Thanks.
H


----------

